# Huhu :D



## Lilixy (13 Juli 2012)

Huhu ihr Lieben,

ja wie er in meinem Profil sehen werdet bin ich schon ziemlich lange angemeldet, habe mich aber immer noch nicht vorgestellt ^^"

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und Weiblich.

Bin ein rießen Fan von Christina Milian und Miley Cyrus, füher selber eine Website über Christina Milian und bin durch zufall auf dieses Coole Board gestoßen 

xoxo Lilixy


----------



## Sachse (13 Juli 2012)

dann kann ich dich hier in unser kleinen Welt nur herzlich Willkommen heißen.


----------



## Storm_Animal (13 Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen ! ! Bin auch ein großer Christina Milan Fan, also wenn Lust und Zeit hast ein paar Bilder zu tauschen...


----------



## General (14 Juli 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2012)

willkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## Lilixy (22 Juli 2012)

Storm_Animal schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen ! ! Bin auch ein großer Christina Milan Fan, also wenn Lust und Zeit hast ein paar Bilder zu tauschen...



klar hätte ich lust bilder zu tauschen, alleine schon für meine Fansite währe es super mehr bilder zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2012)

dann poste doch einfach ein paar deiner Pics


----------



## Lilixy (18 Aug. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> dann poste doch einfach ein paar deiner Pics



Huhu,
muss mal genauer schauen welche hier noch nicht drinne sind, nicht das ich doppelt poste, momentan habe ich aber leider nicht so viel Zeit, aber ich werds hoffentlich bald hinbekommen


----------



## Ichigo_Kurosaki (29 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen Lilixy & genießen Sie Ihren Aufenthalt.


----------

